# Java Fern ruin my Zavlar tank ?



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

So i usually don’t bother with plant's but now that the local PU has some java fern in I'm planning to pick some up, i have a very large log with fairly soft bog wood in my 240g Plywood tank that i plan to root it too and let it carpet it over, 

My worry is that I’ve read this stuff will attach to almost any surface, I'm sure it will grow on my tank walls as they are Zavlar, at first i thought that would be really neat a tank with walls of fern, but I have no idea how this will affect the zavlar (rubber paint), do java ferns just grab on, or will they dig in and weaken my seal ?

anyone know ? I don’t want to plant them on the log and then when they pop up on the wall find out my tanks ruined! but if they simply hold on then i likely will buy more and plant it on the walls to encourage the process.



Also while I’m at it, when seeding the log, is a particular place best to start ? like should i seed the bottom edges and let it climb up or the top and climb down ? does it have tendency to climb up vs down ?


-DC-


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about the Zavlar, but they will grow "in". ie, the rhizome will dig into the wood to attach themselves. But I expect if you keep it away from the walls of the tank you shouldn't have a problem. They take time to root, so as long as it's not in contact for extended periods you should be fine.

As for growth, like most plants, they want to go to the light, so in general, they propagate upwards first and then sideways when there is no more space.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

java fern can wrap around anything. I had mine growing on a piece of smooth plastic filter intake pipe, unintentionally. Usually they just grab on to the item. There are always exception to the case with plants and their growth habit.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

it won't dig in but it will grow on and grab anything. I know you can grown java ferns on plastic ornaments and they don't root in the ornament itself. Should be fine


----------

